# Jicama wine?



## Old Philosopher (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't know where else to post this.
This afternoon I started to slice up some jicama for our stir-fry, and found it was starting to mold. I peeled it, and sliced it, and took a taste test. Hummm....
It had a fruity aroma, sweet, pungent taste and a bit of a tang. Not going in the dinner, but if I had a juicer, I would have been tempted to juice it and try a sip. It seemed to be fermenting nicely.

So my question is, has anyone ever tried making jicama wine...on purpose?


----------

